# dvr211 having slowdowns, and other problems.



## JS_racer (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a DVR211 that was converted at the beginning. my problem is that sometimes, and more often now the receiver becomes very slow and unresponsive. my wife also complains that she is missing parts of her shows due to glitching and freezing. Temps dont seem to be an issue at that location. this is the second WD essentials drive on this setup, the first had disk errors and the box would drop the dvr function. 
are there tools for running diagnostics on the drive that work better than others ? I have a second non dvr 211 i could try to see if that works any better. 
My wife is at here wits end here with this, she wants something that works. 
is a 211k going to gain me anything with this problem ? should i try the other 211 in the house? I have a 622, i can upgrade to the 722k and move the 622 for her, but then thats $10 more per month and we cant use tv2 at that location. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks much for the time.
Joel


----------



## JS_racer (Aug 25, 2007)

well spent all day yesterday running diagnostics on the hard drive, passed with no problems. swapped 211's and will try it this way to see if its any better. Doesn't look like anyone else is having issues so i gather its me and my equipment


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

I have had a few minor issues with mine especially if I try to pause, FF or REW a show that is being recorded at the same time. FF and REW do seem to be a little more "herky jerky" than a regular DVR but all in all it works pretty good. I have a WD 750gb essential drive that is about 90% full of HD movies.

When you said should I bring the 211 into the house, where is it now?

Edit. I re-read your post and now understand you have two 211's already in the house


----------



## JS_racer (Aug 25, 2007)

i removed my ota antenna from the 211 and it helped lots. my wife is happy again.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Can you post SMART report from your drive test ?


----------

